# Text in Bild einarbeiten? Siehe Bild



## nitrobesim (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo.
Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe. Aber ich kann nicht genau beschreiben, was ich meine, es handelt sich jedenfalls um den Text, wie man den in ein Bild so wie im Beispiel einarbeiten kann?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Nino (6. Juli 2005)

Bei diesem Bild wurde einfach der Ebenenmodi des Textes auf *ineinanderkopieren* gestellt.


----------



## Blackylein (6. Juli 2005)

Ich hab kein *ineinaderkopieren*, warum?


----------



## rundes kipfal (6. Juli 2005)

Das heißt jetzt "Überlagern"

 Das wurde von 6.0 auf 7.0 oder von 7.0 auf CS geändert, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau.


----------

